# Tomato wine recipes



## WineBear (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey, does anyone have a Tomato wine recipe? I've heard that it's really good and thought I would try this when my tomatoes come in this year. Any recipes would be appreciated. Thanks!!!


----------



## corn field (Apr 18, 2008)

<CENTER>
<H3>RED TOMATO WINE</H3></CENTER>
<UL>*
<LI>5lbs fresh, ripe red tomatoes 
<LI>2 lbs granulated sugar ( SG 1.085 )
<LI>1 gallon water 
<LI>2 tsp acid blend 
<LI>1/2 tsp pectic enzyme 
<LI>1/8 tsp grape tannin 
<LI>1 tsp yeast nutrient 
<LI>1 crushed Campden tablet 
<LI>1 pkg Champagne or Montrachet yeast 
<LI></LI>[/list]


this is a 1 gallon recipt for a larger one just multiply by how ever many gallons. I have made this one several times and it always turned out fine.

Make sure the tomatoes are verry ripe. cut all bad or blimished spots out chunk tomatoes and palce in a strainer bag. Punch down and stir daily. after 5 or 6 days remove bag and let drain do not squeese bag. follow every other recipt at this point. I try to keep my beginning SG at 1.085.* The red color will drop out in fermintation and what little is left will fall out in secondary*Edited by: corn field *


----------



## moto-girl (Apr 20, 2008)

Very curiouss what this tastes like. What does it compare to?


----------



## WineBear (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks Cornfield, I'll give it a try. I'm intrigued as is Moto-girl about the taste. What it could be compared toetc.


----------



## corn field (Apr 20, 2008)

It has a suttle taste of tomato and a light nose of the tomato. It is a very delicate wine as long as the ABV is below 14%. best at 12.5%. I have had several Judges coment on the suttleness of the tastes &amp; smootheness of it.It would be very hard to compare it to other wines. It is best sipped chilled. It is a great cooking wine for deglazing and sauces. I have more request for this wine than any other with my Jalapino in 2nd place and my ment in 3rd place. But I think this will change with the introduction of my chocolate strawberry. The tomato wine can be consumed after 6 months butimproves with age but starts to go down hill after 2 years.


----------



## smokegrub (Apr 21, 2008)

Has anyone added a few herbs, such as oregano, basil and/or thyme to a tomato wine? If so, when did you add the herbs?


----------



## moto-girl (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm intrigued and would like to taste some. Its sounds like a lovely apertif for the summer months.


----------



## WineBear (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey Smoky, that sounds really interesting. Might have to give the herbs a try. Have a whole bunch of differant one's coming up.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 27, 2008)

Tomatoes....Herbs....A pinch of onions and garlic and you'll have a meal in a bottle.

Some friends gave us a bottle of tomato wine a few years ago...they said 'try it..it's not very good'...they spoke of leaving it on the curb at the collage.

We had it in the fridge for a couple years and threw it out...It was almost clear...was pretty high alcohol...and not very good.

Will be watching this thread for everyone's opinions once tomato season is in full swing...


----------



## WineBear (Aug 11, 2008)

The tomatoes are really coming in now. Will let you all know when I get it going and what I think.


----------



## pelican (Jan 16, 2009)

I finally broke down and gave into temptation - and made a tomato wine. My twist is that I used steam extracted juice - no pulp, no "fruit" (of tomato). I did add raisins for body and something to color the flavor into winey-ness. 

It was just put to rest in the bottle last weekend. I gave honey a tiny taste without telling him what it was and his main comment was "that's weird, what is it?" and even with three guesses didn't hit Tomato. 

It is very subtle, but if you know it's tomato you can say yes, that is tomato. 

The color came out beautiful, a gold color with just a warm tone to it hinting at the original red of the tomatoes. I'm hoping with time the flavor might live up to the appearance. It was definitely what I would describe as Weird too... usually have a nice size tasting glass of what I bottle, but this one, nah... just a sip and a hope for good things to come.


----------



## WineBear (Jan 19, 2009)

Well it's been a while since I thought to do this and I too made a small one gallon batch. The color was very nice, sortofa rose' with a hint of amber. Now the taste, that was quite differant!!! If you did'nt know what it was to start with most could not tell me what it was. I had used the juice left over from the tomatoes I used in my salsa. Did the primary firmintation and then added the raisins and some dark toast american oak. I let it set for almost three months before bottling, racking and adding more raisins through out this time. Back sweetened to taste and Daaa-Daaa.



I let my mom taste and at first she said it tastes pretty good but aftera couplemore sips,she said she did'nt want anymore.



Personnally, I sorta like it. It's not as good as the homemade Blackberry I did this past summer, but trial and error is really good.


----------



## farmer (Jan 19, 2009)

I have three gallons bulk aging from last summer.The first couple times I tried it I thought it tasted like funky tomatoes BUT I checked it last week and it has improved . Give it another six months and it may be drinkable.


I was thinking to add a dryed hot pepper to each bottle when I bottled it .


----------



## kenkiper (Apr 18, 2009)

We also will be looking forward to see anyones progress on this. My Wife loves to grow tomatoes and this might be a great use as we often end up with more than we can eat.

Ken & Kristie


----------

